

Ask HN: If you had a month of free time, what would you learn? - momop

I am taking a month off to do something new (C++ programmer here). What would you recommend I learn ? iOS, Ruby, node.js or anything else (don't know any of these)
======
nxn
It really depends on what you'd like to try doing; for example, if you'd like
to try web development then being decent in javascript/css/html is important.
If there's a field you want to check out, a library/framework aimed at that
space might be worth familiarizing yourself with. Or, if you just want to
learn something new without any purpose, then might as well try something as
far from what you know already know as possible -- I guess in this case
Haskell, OCaml, some Lisp, or even F# would be interesting areas.

EDIT: Or step outside the tech field into something unrelated, and see if
there are any areas that might benefit from some tool you could create. Though
I guess a month might be too little time for this.

~~~
momop
Web development is definitely in my interest area (because the closest I came
was 15 years back in HTML!). Thanks for the response.

------
zeeed
I am taking a month off to do something new. What would you recommend I learn?
Hammer, screwdriver, tablesaw or anything else?

The point is: what do you want to achieve? If in doubt, spend the month
figuring that out.

~~~
momop
lol! funny, but you drive home the point. I guess I am confused because I have
many ideas (for example, iphone apps that keeps popping in my head, or a web
educational app etc). Hindsight, I did the post in a hurry.

~~~
zeeed
I'm serious though. It's the best way to spend time, too.

------
unimpressive
I would probably learn nothing because I'm an easily distracted Internet
addict. But if I could force myself to do something:

I'd learn more about distributed networks and *nix shell. Mainly because I
have project ideas that require knowing both very well.

This is a really context-specific question. I don't think theres any general
thing that everyones out to learn. Learning is (at least for me) a really
goals oriented endeavor.

------
tzaman
Since this is a startup community i'd say two things:

\- Set yourself a goal (a small project) and try to code it in whatever suits
you best, do a brief comparison and start learning by doing. Tool/language
doesn't really matter, everyone will pour water on their own wheel anyway

\- Get out, meet friends, excercise, take it easy :)

~~~
momop
Thanks tzaman. Your second point makes me feel good already :)

~~~
tzaman
My pleasure. I think personal well-being is important if you want to be
productive in any field.

------
joelmaat
Machine learning, neural networks, bayesian systems, CORDIC, Python, etc..

------
chromatic
If I had a month of free time, I'd learn Spanish.

